# Happily Married for 16 Years



## Nishlover1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am married to my wonderful wife for 16 years now. We currently reside in Ottawa, Canada. We recently moved here from Houston, TX where we lived for about 10 years. Before that, I lived in Chicago for more than 20 years. I am 42 years old and my wife is 36. We both grew up in conservative families and had an arranged marriage. We were both virgins when we got married. I was 26 and she was 20. 

*How We Met: *
My sister was visiting my cousins in Toronto and mentioned that my family was looking for a suitable match for me. My cousins said they know a girl that would be a great match. My sister visited the family and met my would be wife. She really liked her and thought the family's values would be a great match for me. When she came back, she told me about this and we planned a visit shortly after that in the winter of 2002 to Toronto. 

I remember being nervous before meeting her but after I met, I knew she was "The One". Yeah I know most people would say how would you know that after only one meeting. There was nothing logical about it. I just knew. We got engaged shortly after that and we got married on 4th of July 2003. 

We now have 4 kids (Girl-15, Boy-13, Girl-11, Girl-4). We have been through tough times and good times as does everyone. We have learned that a successful marriage takes lots of nurturing, communication, respect, and sacrifice. It is one of the toughest relationships to maintain yet the most gratifying. We do fight but we know without a doubt that we love each other.


----------

